# UK Holiday Visa for Thai Girlfriend



## Captain Pugwash

Hello all - hope you are all well?

I'm hoping to visit my girlfriend in the near future and would like to bring her back to the UK for a couple of weeks for a family meet 'n' greet.....

Would she need a visa for such a short holiday and if so can one be obtained in the Udon area please?

Many thanks,

Greg.


----------



## cnx_bruce

Yes and No. Google on "UK visitor visa thai girlfriend" and prepare for some horror stories. She will need to visit the UK embassy in BKK with all manner of paper work. You need to look at their web site now and get ready to try to help her through the hoops.


----------



## Captain Pugwash

cnx_bruce said:


> Yes and No. Google on "UK visitor visa thai girlfriend" and prepare for some horror stories. She will need to visit the UK embassy in BKK with all manner of paper work. You need to look at their web site now and get ready to try to help her through the hoops.


Many thanks for the heads up - very much appreciated!
Cheers,
Greg.


----------



## Mweiga

Captain Pugwash said:


> Hello all - hope you are all well?
> 
> I'm hoping to visit my girlfriend in the near future and would like to bring her back to the UK for a couple of weeks for a family meet 'n' greet.....
> 
> Would she need a visa for such a short holiday and if so can one be obtained in the Udon area please?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Greg.


Went through this myself last year. Yes , she needs a visa. Visa applications for UK are managed by the UK Border Agency who have separate offices in Bkk down the road from the UK Embassy. If it's the first visa application the process is quite tough because you won't know what they are really after - what they tell you on the website is only half of it. The vast majority of first time applications for Thai girls to visit UK are rejected - mainly because the applications are incomplete or insufficient in the opinion of the Border Agency. Thai girl has to go for interview at the Border Agency offices in Bkk for them to assess the application and you are not allowed in the interview room with her. They then submit the application to the Embassy with their recommendations. If application is rejected you normally will hear in about a week - if it is approved it usually takes two to three weeks. Application fee is non-refundable in event of rejection.

Basically what they are after , and what you won't get from the website , is evidence of financial status for her , how long have you known her , evidence of where she will stay in UK , who will be looking after her and the financial status of that person. So take all documentation you are asked to provide on the Border Agency website and then gather together as much paperwork to cover the other stuff which is what they really want to see , but don't tell you. They take the view that all applicants are potentially out to rip of the UK state in some way and treat all first time applications the same.

I got rejected first time last year but from going through the whole process learned what was really required and got the visa approved on the second application. If approved you get a 6 month multiple entry visa. If you want to PM me I'll be happy to go through all steps in detail.


----------



## Captain Pugwash

Mweiga said:


> Went through this myself last year. Yes , she needs a visa. Visa applications for UK are managed by the UK Border Agency who have separate offices in Bkk down the road from the UK Embassy. If it's the first visa application the process is quite tough because you won't know what they are really after - what they tell you on the website is only half of it. The vast majority of first time applications for Thai girls to visit UK are rejected - mainly because the applications are incomplete or insufficient in the opinion of the Border Agency. Thai girl has to go for interview at the Border Agency offices in Bkk for them to assess the application and you are not allowed in the interview room with her. They then submit the application to the Embassy with their recommendations. If application is rejected you normally will hear in about a week - if it is approved it usually takes two to three weeks. Application fee is non-refundable in event of rejection.
> 
> Basically what they are after , and what you won't get from the website , is evidence of financial status for her , how long have you known her , evidence of where she will stay in UK , who will be looking after her and the financial status of that person. So take all documentation you are asked to provide on the Border Agency website and then gather together as much paperwork to cover the other stuff which is what they really want to see , but don't tell you. They take the view that all applicants are potentially out to rip of the UK state in some way and treat all first time applications the same.
> 
> I got rejected first time last year but from going through the whole process learned what was really required and got the visa approved on the second application. If approved you get a 6 month multiple entry visa. If you want to PM me I'll be happy to go through all steps in detail.


Many thanks indeed.......I didn't realise it was so difficult!!
At some point I will take you up on your very kind offer!
Regards,
Greg


----------



## Mweiga

Captain Pugwash said:


> Many thanks indeed.......I didn't realise it was so difficult!!
> At some point I will take you up on your very kind offer!
> Regards,
> Greg


My experience was 7 months ago and have read just a month ago that the UK visa process for Thais was supposedly being revamped to make it easier. Have no concrete info if this has transpired from anybody applying very recently for the general visitor visa first time. Looked more like a PR exercise by the embassy following widespread complaints over how tough the general visitor visa application process had become.

Once you've been granted your first UK general visitor visa it seems subsequent visas are easier to obtain.


----------



## Captain Pugwash

Mweiga said:


> My experience was 7 months ago and have read just a month ago that the UK visa process for Thais was supposedly being revamped to make it easier. Have no concrete info if this has transpired from anybody applying very recently for the general visitor visa first time. Looked more like a PR exercise by the embassy following widespread complaints over how tough the general visitor visa application process had become.
> 
> Once you've been granted your first UK general visitor visa it seems subsequent visas are easier to obtain.


Thanks for that......let's hope they do make it easier:clap2:....maybe I shouldn't hold my breath.....


----------



## Newforestcat

Last time I checked as I wanted my mum and bro to visit me and my hubby, you need to allow three months for family visitor's visas and cannot apply more than three months before the intended trip. If a visitor's visa was given before, re-application could be done in three days. I cannot see how you can do all the things required when you are here. Start soon, OK? You/your gf can apply online and book the face-to-face meeting/interview. I guess if you are going to be her sponsor, you need to have a job and some money in the bank account. Save all your emails to and from her. Keep photos of your trips together. If you are a big spender, time to overhaul the bank balance. 

ALSO, it is now even tougher to get a settlement visa for your non- EU wife/girlfriend, read the new rules as of this month:-

UK Border Agency | Family migration changes announced - updated

I don't know if this has been posted already. If not, anyone is welcome to spread the news. If this is yesterday's new, sorry!


----------



## Two sips

Any news on this?


----------



## Newforestcat

@ Two Sips

Do you mean news on UK visa rules for non -EEU (focusing on Thais here)? if so...

Assuming you have a Thai partner, ask him/ her to register on ladyinter.com and to go to 'UK House' if there is a question with UK visa. It is way better than any English forum. That website is in Thai and for Thais with Farang partners from around the world to help each other out starting from getting visitors visa to settling their new countries. The link for 'UK House' is on your left where the UK flag icon is. The ladies in 'UK House' know AN AWFUL LOT about UK visas as most of them including me had to get UK visas ourselves. You should be able to register yourself. Then post questions in English in 'UK House' by simply starting a 'New Topic+' which is at the top left-hand corner of the list of topics (in blue). Do ask for replies in English. If you have problems, PM me here. 

Unfortunately, I don't know enough anymore to help anyone regarding the UK Visa subject, it was more than 12 years ago for me. I can only say it boils down to 90% about your income and 10% about the relationship in UKBA's views. If your bank account looks fine and your partner has strong links to Thailand such as a good job, a debt, a sick relative, she is likely to get a visitors visa. 

As regards to settlement visas, a spouse visa is cheaper in real term comparing to a fiancee visa without going into too much info. There is now a financial requirement: your gross annual income has to be no more than £18600. If your spouse needs to bring her child(dren) the figure goes up approx £3K per child. You need to have a job obviously and prove that you can support your partner (and children) without claiming any social benefits for your partner who needs to take a basic English language test and have TB scan done in Thailand. I think that once your partner has lived in the UK for three years, he or she needs to take a life in the UK test before applying for an Indefinite Leave to Remain. Two years later, an application for a Brit passport can be made. Don't try to get a shortcut, it will only waste your time and money. Dragging the whole thing to the EU Courts is going to cost a lot of money. The only winner will be your solicitor as it is not no-win no-fee in the slightest, no insurance for this type of lasuits is there? 

I will look out for an English post in there just in case. Most ladies there are good at English though. 

Good luck.


----------



## Captain Pugwash

Newforestcat said:


> @ Two Sips
> 
> Do you mean news on UK visa rules for non -EEU (focusing on Thais here)? if so...
> 
> Assuming you have a Thai partner, ask him/ her to register on ladyinter.com and to go to 'UK House' if there is a question with UK visa. It is way better than any English forum. That website is in Thai and for Thais with Farang partners from around the world to help each other out starting from getting visitors visa to settling their new countries. The link for 'UK House' is on your left where the UK flag icon is. The ladies in 'UK House' know AN AWFUL LOT about UK visas as most of them including me had to get UK visas ourselves. You should be able to register yourself. Then post questions in English in 'UK House' by simply starting a 'New Topic+' which is at the top left-hand corner of the list of topics (in blue). Do ask for replies in English. If you have problems, PM me here.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know enough anymore to help anyone regarding the UK Visa subject, it was more than 12 years ago for me. I can only say it boils down to 90% about your income and 10% about the relationship in UKBA's views. If your bank account looks fine and your partner has strong links to Thailand such as a good job, a debt, a sick relative, she is likely to get a visitors visa.
> 
> As regards to settlement visas, a spouse visa is cheaper in real term comparing to a fiancee visa without going into too much info. There is now a financial requirement: your gross annual income has to be no more than £18600. If your spouse needs to bring her child(dren) the figure goes up approx £3K per child. You need to have a job obviously and prove that you can support your partner (and children) without claiming any social benefits for your partner who needs to take a basic English language test and have TB scan done in Thailand. I think that once your partner has lived in the UK for three years, he or she needs to take a life in the UK test before applying for an Indefinite Leave to Remain. Two years later, an application for a Brit passport can be made. Don't try to get a shortcut, it will only waste your time and money. Dragging the whole thing to the EU Courts is going to cost a lot of money. The only winner will be your solicitor as it is not no-win no-fee in the slightest, no insurance for this type of lasuits is there?
> 
> I will look out for an English post in there just in case. Most ladies there are good at English though.
> 
> Good luck.


Many thanks for your help - it's much appreciated!!


----------



## Newforestcat

Sorry, too many typos and missing words, very bad of me. I mean income no less than £18600 PA.


----------



## Two sips

Cheers for that great reply,

I am in the UK moment and looking to get her over here for 3 months (1st time out of Thailand).

I’m new to this forum and I’m sure this subject has been addressed a thousand time, apologies.

I have looked on so many forums and I’m unable to find a definitive list of documentation I need to supply for her to get through the processes. I have managed to cover most bases, finances (earnings OK), accommodation OK, can supply bank statements, utility bills, passport, covering letter. She has land in Udon Thani, her mum takes care of her daughter, we can supply a letter of leave from her employer.

I have read so many other forums and each offer contradictive advice as to what is required. I would obviously hope to get it as correct as I possibly can.

Once again cheers.


----------



## Newforestcat

You only need to ask a visa question in UK House, you will get the right answer! I guarantee it. Your GF can ask on your behalf even. I don't usually put my head on the block for anyone easily, but some of the helpers on there went through the processes, saw all the changes on a daily basis, read all good and horror stories. They know possibly as much as a visa consultant. I have so much free time this year, I try to kill time by doing something useful; I have been using loads of forums from hobby to taxes, I know a good forum such as this when I see one. people here are so friendly and very helpful. As a nosey Parker, I have been asked to post questions on ladyinter.com on some very shy Thai ladies' behalves, most are horrid and tricky; reading UKBA website does not help much, the helpers gave me all the correct answers.

We just helped out a Thai lady who went to the UK on a visitor's visa then got persuaded to get married to her Brit BF. They possibly have saved thousands by asking if they could change the type of visa to a settlement one so the lady does not have to leave the UK. The husband has three little kids; he was hoping if all failed, they would go the whole way to the EU Courts on grounds of Human Rights. They cannot change the visa type, so will lose the fees. Going all the way is going to cost possibly five to ten times more than simply coming back to Thailand to get a Spouse visa which should be granted within 3-4 months. 

Just beautify your bank balance, it needs to be good a a few more years. She should keep her job if she has one. Having her child in Thailand could be a good incentive for her to not overstay her visa in the UK, in UKBA's view.

I don't see many UK visa questions on here. LOL I guess people ask the kind of questions in the 'expats in the UK' forum, but no worries. You need all the help you can get. I am usually pretty good at doing a research, on this horrid subject of visa; it seems similar to the UK laws, you need to look into a lot of cases. Sharing experiences are the best help. That is why I am here, gathering info for my hubby to live a happy life in Thailand. I know it is weird for a Thai to be in an 'expats in Thailand' forum. You are just doing the same in the reverse. LOL

Good luck.

Excuse my typos and other errors, I am very sleepy. Thanks!


----------



## mikecwm

The number one requirement is that your girlfriend has to prove to them that she will be returning to Thailand.
So it helps if she has:-
kids,
a good job,
property,
proof of having travelled before and returned to Thailand.
Any thing else you can think of that will convince them that she will need to return to Thailand.
Good luck.
I also went to see my member of parliament and his secretary faxed a letter requesting a visitors visa for her once we knew when her interview was going to be.
Did it do any good? Who knows, but she did get her visitors visa.

Good luck. (Probably the biggest requirement).


----------



## Two sips

Thank you Newforestcat for another excellent reply.

I will put your advice to good use and I’ll let you know how I get on, fingers crossed.
I feel a bit happier and more knowledgable about what is required.

Once again thank you.

Cheers


----------



## Two sips

Hi mikecwm

From what I’ve read, a reason for her to return to Thailand plays a huge part in getting the go ahead.
We’re OK with her for property, child and job. Myself I can fulfill the required criteria, I think.

So we are going ahead as best prepared as we can, I hope Lady Luck is on our side.

I’ll let you know the outcome.

Cheers


----------



## caveatemptor

I live in Tunisia but the basic rules are the same for any visitor visa, one of the main reasons for the Border Agency to reject an application is there must be a strong reason for the applicant to return to their home country, eg. contracted employment, profitable business etc.


----------

